# IAT not plugged in. bad?



## Kurtherogto (Feb 20, 2009)

put in a new tube and theres no hole for my IAT plug. i have an '04 and i believe i installed an intake thats more suited for the '05-'06. anyway, my IAT plug is just hanging around and ofcourse i have a CEL on. will this hinder my car at all? shes running fine by the way.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Drill a hole and install it the way it should, or at least plug in the sensor and let it hange there, though I would put it in the tube.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Find the old IAT off of the old air box. Take it off and drill a hole the same size as the old IAT in your new CAI. Insert it into the new intake. Then plug it in. 

That should fix the CEL.


----------

